# شرائط ترانيم كثيرة للبابا كيرلس السادس 15 شريط .. مين حايقدر يحملهم كلهم ؟



## minamitias (6 مارس 2012)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين اصدقاء جروب عشاق ترانيم البابا كيرلس و اجمل اعضاء منتدي . بمناسبة عيد نياحة البابا كيرلس السادس العظيم حبيب جموع الشباب المسيحي سريع الندهة و العظيم في البطاركة والقديسين و السواح قمت بتجميع خمسة عشر شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس . وهناك مجموعة اخري تصدر غدا باذن الله ولكن ارجو التحميل وارجو نشر تلك الترانيم عبر المواقع فهذه خدمة ولا يشترط ذكر المصدر  . اللينكات كلها شغالة يعني مالكمش حجة . اتمني انها تكون سبب بركة لينا و لبيوتنا ونتمتع بببركة روحية في عيد نياحة البابا كيرلس العظيم حبيبي و شفيعي و رفيقي 


الشريط الاول :-  ابويا الحنين للشماس بولس ملاك 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hhIPl3ZY/___online.html

الشريط الثاني :- البابا ابويا . الشماس بولس ملاك 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ZPnWp50t/___online.html

الشريط الثالث :- البابا بكي 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/VmY_QAPQ/__online.html

الشريط الرابع :- البابا في قلبي 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CVWIIgIO/___.html

الشريط الخامس :- حكايات البابا 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Qq55V03l/___online.html

الشرط السادس :- راهب غلبان 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fXrRBOZg/___online.html

الشريط السابع :- رسالتي الي البابا 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gOUviYoI/___.html

الشريط الثامن :- عجائب البابا 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9UXf52AU/___online.html

الشريط التاسع :- قدوة حياتنا 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/srjOH3s4/___online.html

الشريط العاشر :- قلب حنون 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hS0RExK3/__online.html

الشريط الحادي عشر :- كتر افراحنا 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/PdLqWJn8/__online.html

الشريط الثاني عشر :- كلمة حب 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kr56M9Nz/__online.html

الشريط الثالث عشر :-  اسرار البابا 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/3SvISubl/___online.html

الشريط الرابع عشر :- أقــــــبل الايادي 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/zrCLh-XH/__online.html

الشريط الخامس عشر :- أطيب أب البابا كيرلس 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/F5TTHcuO/___.html


----------



## Abd elmassih (7 مارس 2012)




----------



## بنت الديان (7 مارس 2012)




----------



## minamitias (8 مارس 2012)

اشكركم


----------



## hanisat (25 فبراير 2019)

شكراااااااا كل سنة وانتم طيبين وصلاة البابا كيرلس مع الجميع


----------

